# Jim's Birthday is Today



## surfaceone (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Jim,

 Make it a memorable day, sir.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2012)

Which Jim??  Happy Birthday, Jim!


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Jim, may it be as pleasant as you are! Hope you find some unlisted Lewiston IPs this year. []


----------



## glass man (Jan 9, 2012)

HOPE IT WAS GREAT!!JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy B-Day, Jim  Jim Bo Bim.  Bannan fanna mo mim...oh you get the picture....


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday fron one Pa guy to another!!!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Jim Bob!


----------



## peejrey (Jan 9, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 9, 2012)

[] Happy birthday Jim!! and many more!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy B Day Jim Bo !
  Hope we can get together for a dig soon.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 9, 2012)

Always a tough act to follow[]
 Happy Birthday Jim,
 have a kick ass, glass year!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 9, 2012)

Jim, have a wicked good one!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

[] Best wishes Jim !!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Jim! Happy Birthday!,...always watching for Lewistown bottles for you (  Lot's of PA. folks on here,...myself included.)[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hope you have a great one Jim!


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. You guys and gals all rock!  m/  ~Jim


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jim, Go dig some good bottles...

 Chris


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 12, 2012)

Haven't been on in a few days.

 Happy Belated Birthday Jim...........Hope it was a nice one!

 Doug


----------



## rockbot (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy belated birthday to you Jim.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 13, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOUNG FELLA!


----------

